# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  البرنامج الافضل Wise Care 365 Pro 3.44 Build 301 لتنظيف الجهاز وتسريعه

## Hamada Bader

برنامج Wise Care 365 Pro لتنظيف الجهاز وتسريعه , برنامج لتنظيف الجهاز , برنامج لتسريع الجهاز , تحميل برنامج Wise Care 365 Pro , تحميل برنامج Wise Care 365 Pro أخر اصدار , تحميل برنامج Wise Care 365 Pro مباشر     
هو  حزمه مهمه من الادوات المتواجده معا لتنظيف وتسريع جهاز الكمبيوتر ويتميز  برنامج Wise care 365 بوجود العديد من المهام
 التي قد لا تكون متواجده معا  في اي برنامج اخر فهو بمثابة عدة برامج ولكن في برنامج واحد ليس هذا فقط  ولكنه برنامج واحد ضغير الحجم وسهل الاستخدام 
يقوم برنامج wise Care 365  بمسح ملفات الرجستري واي ملفات ضاره اخري تعطل وتبطئ الكمبيوتر . البرنامج  له القدره علي اكتشاف المشكلات المخفيه
 التي لا تستطيع اي برامج اخري ان  تكتشفها ويقوم بكل سهوله ويسر بازالتها كل هذا بضغطة زر واحده   
Wise  Care 365 is an all-in-one PC tune-up utility. It will keep your Windows  secure, clean and fast. Wise Care 365 is a full collection of Wise Disk  Cleaner and Wise Registry Cleaner. However, with other attractive and  exciting features, it is far more than that. Wise Care 365 will keep  your PC in tiptop shape and at peak performance! What you need to do is  just one click when you use Wise Care 365. And your old PC will turn  into a brand new and blazing fast one after Wise Care 365?s automatic  cleanup and tuneup. Wise Care 365 can detect more hidden invalid  registry issues than CCleaner, which is accredited by Gizmos and  PCWorld. The scanning speed of Wise Care 365 is twice as fast as  CCleaner, not to mention Advanced System Care Pro 5. All the features in  Wise Care 365 are highly reviewed by PCWorld, PCAdvisor, ComputerBild,  CHIP, CNET, ZDNet, and so on.      
حجم البرنامج :   MB *5*
باصدار اليوم Wise Care 365 Pro 3.44 Build 301 
للتحميل باقصى سرعة استخدم اخر اصدار من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
لفك الضغط بدون مشاكل استخدم اخر اصدار من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
متوافق مع   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تْمْ بْحْمْدْ آلْلْه
أرْجْوْ أنْ يْنْوْلْ آلْمْوْضْوْعْ إعْجْآبْكمْ
تْحْيْآتْے لْلْجْمْيْعْ

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

